# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kaltrina Selimi

## Bl3ri

*Kaltrina Selimi ne pregaditje te albumit te pare*


Këngëtarja e njohur prishtinase, Kaltrina Selimi, pas pjesëmarrjeve të shumta në festivale të këngëve dhe pas editimit të disa singleve të suksesshme, ka vendosur të realizojë edhe albumin e parë të saj.
Jam në përgatitje e sipër të albumit të parë  shpresoj që deri në qershor ai do të jetë i gatshëm për editim, ka thënë Kaltrina për Telegrafin.

Fillimisht, këngëtarja seksipile kosovare synon të realizojë një këngë të re dhe video-klipin për atë këngë, e më pas të vazhdojë punën rreth albumit.

Kënga me video-klip, e cila do të jetë si paralajmëruese e albumit, do të dalë këtë muaj ose eventualisht në muajin mars, ka pohuar ajo, duke shtuar se ende nuk e ka të përcaktuar se çfarë zhanri të muzikës do të përshijë në album, por ka shprehur bindjen e saj se do të punojë me kompozitorë të ndryshëm për ta realizuar atë.
Producent i albumit tim është produksioni muzikor Arboni, dhe në këtë album do të ketë rryma të ndryshme të muzikës, ka thënë Selimi, e njohur dikur si vokaliste e grupit Hana Band.
Kaltrina, aktualisht nuk ka në plan të merret me diçka tjetër përpos realizimit të albumit, i cili është i pari në karrierën e saj si këngëtare. Madje ajo nuk ka shprehur interesim të paraqitet as në festivalin e këngës në Tiranë, vetëm për të pasur kohë ti përkushtohet albumit.

_Telegrafi_

----------


## Bl3ri

Kaltrina Selimi

----------


## Ermelita

Kaltrina Selimi eshte nje kengetare shume e talentuar dhe perveq kesaj,shume terheqese ,skena e do shume kete bukuroshe,besoj e keni verejtur te gjithe.
Hana band kane gabuar sa kane gjatesi trupore qe  ekane larguar dhe kjo po reflektohet me renien  e popullaritetit per kete grup.
Kaltrina ua ka pare hajrin atyre ngase ajo me shume po korr suksese si soliste,siq do te thoshin tironsit,eshte yv bote.

PS.Melaqe,te pergezoj per koleksionin e fotove te kengetareve shqiptare.

----------


## Baptist

Une i deshiroj sukses por nje gje qe me mundon kur e shoh ne foto ose ne TV, pse e urrene kamera kaq shume kete femer.

Kjo keshtu per se gjalli duket dyfish me e kendshme se ne video dhe foto te cilat me ka rene rasti t'i shoh perfshire edhe keto ketu. 

Cen i keq dhe i demshem.

----------


## BULi-x

Une mendoje te kunderten ajo nuk ka talent por ka para dhe tekstet e këngeve nuk kan lidhje me artin.Muzika e lehtë nuk egziston....!

----------


## Bl3ri

Prej se ka fillu karieren solo asaj shum bukur po i shkon dhe pelqehet nga publiku.
Ka ze te embel.

*Ermelita* te flm shume.

*BULi-x* ajo nuk ka edhe aq para sa mendon ti, sepse paraja nuk te ben te famshem gjithmone  :sarkastik:  talenti eshte ne pyetje.

----------


## BULi-x

Jo ore!Nuk ke nevoje mem tregu se a ka a ska para se une e njohe mire..lidhje me solo as me muzike nuk ka...diteve te sotit nuk ka muzike te lehte as art..ai qe ka para mund te behet kengetar!Kuptove!

----------


## Bl3ri

*Një karrierë e nisur vrullshëm, me një grup dhe me hite. E ndjekur nga një disfatë e vogël. Këngëtarja kosovare Kaltrina Selimi rrëfen se nuk është tërhequr. Përkundrazi, shumë shpejt do të dëgjoni sërish të flitet për të*

Nga një vajzë e re, e brishtë dhe e panjohur, Kaltrina Selimi tani është shndërruar në një yll të muzikës. Provën e parë me ethe e kaloi në një spektakël të talenteve të rinj në Prishtinë në vitin 2003 (alla Ethet e së premtes...), ku fitoi në fushën e këngës. Një vit i mbarë ky për të: në të njëjtën kohë me triumfin në atë konkurs u regjistrua edhe në Fakultetin e Arteve, në degën e muzikës. Karrierën muzikore prishtinasja zeshkane e filloi me një grup, pjesë e të cilit ishte për pothuajse një vit të tërë. Tani po përgatitet edhe për sprovën më të vështirë të karrierës së saj, atë të të bërit e njohur si këngëtare soliste. E ka përgatitur këngën e parë dhe po punon seriozisht rreth albumit. E ndikuar nga muzika e lehtë e Shqipërisë, synimi i saj për të ardhmen është edhe pushtimi i skenës muzikore të Tiranës. Një rrugë që për shumë këngëtarë ka qenë një mision i pamundur. Por që nuk duket aspak i vështirë për Kaltrinën. Sepse ajo është e bindur që ditët e këqija i ka lënë pas. Bashkë me historinë e grupit, ku dikur u fut me shumë dëshirë...

*Fillimi i karrierës me një grup muzikor ishte diçka e planifikuar, apo ka qenë ndoshta një lloj frike për të dalë në skenë e vetme?*

Fillova të këndoj me një grup, jo për shkak të frikës nga skena, por sepse doja të këndoja live, dhe pa qenë pjesë e një grupi kjo ishte e pamundur. Kështu fillova me Hana Band, ndonëse kisha edhe oferta për tiu bashkangjitur ndonjë grupi tjetër.

*Ndonëse nuk qëndruat gjatë në këtë grup, keni realizuar disa këngë dhe videoklipe të shndërruara të gjitha në hite. Cila prej tyre është më e dashura për ty?*

Kemi realizuar gjithsej katër këngë, të cilat i kemi bërë edhe videoklipe. Gjatë kësaj kohe kryesisht kemi kaluar mirë, dhe mosmarrëveshjet e vogla që lindnin nga mendimet e ndryshme të anëtarëve të grupit muzikor i kalonim të gjitha me bashkëpunim. Ndërkaq, kënga që më ka pëlqyer dhe vazhdon të më pëlqejë më shumë është Paradoks. 

*Ti dhe grupi, kush i ka dhënë më shumë tjetrit?* 

Kemi pasur marrëdhënie të ndërsjelltë. Mendoj se po të mos isha unë, nuk do të bëhej kaq i njohur sa është sot, por po të mos ishte grupi, nuk do të kisha mundësi as unë të bëja emër në tregun e muzikës. Ndarja erdhi jo natyrshëm, por më mirë që ndodhi kështu. Tani do ta kem më të lehtë të zgjedh këngët që më pëlqejnë dhe të jem vetvetja, pa qenë e detyruar të bëj siç më thonë të tjerët.

*Dukeni e zhgënjyer nga kjo ndarje?*

Isha e detyruar të shkëputesha nga grupi, sepse drejtuesit e tij donin të merrnin edhe një vokaliste tjetër, pa e biseduar këtë fare me mua. Dhe meqenëse ata nuk më konsideruan, nuk kisha rrugëzgjidhje tjetër përveç braktisjes së grupit.

*Kishe frikë nga konkurrentja?*

Jo, jo, aspak. Jam larguar jo pse kisha frikë nga konkurrentja, por isha e revoltuar me gjestin e anëtarëve, të cilët nëpër media u shprehën se gjoja nuk i përmbushja dot kërkesat e grupit për pjesëmarrje në mbrëmje të ndryshme muzikore. Unë e mohoj këtë, sepse nuk është e vërtetë. Thjesht nuk e kuptoj se përse iu duhej një tjetër femër në grup, por nuk jam penduar për hapin që e kam marrë. 

*Puna pas shpinës sate të ka revoltuar?*

Në njëfarë mënyre po. Kishim një kontratë trevjeçare, por nuk punuam më shumë se një vit. Në kontratë është specifikuar bashkëpunimi ndërmjet katër anëtarëve, tre instrumentistëve dhe mua si vokaliste, dhe nuk përmendej se pas një kohe do të përfshihej edhe ndokush tjetër. Ishte kontratë e thjeshtë, por unë do të konsultohem me ndonjë avokat, dhe pasi të marr vesh të drejtat që më takojnë bazuar në atë kontratë pune, sigurisht do ndërmarr edhe hapat e mëtejshëm. Gjithsesi, një gjë nuk do ta lejoj: që këngët e interpretuara nga unë të këndohen nga dy vajzat e reja të grupit. 

*Cilat kanë qenë momentet më të mira që kujton nga kjo përvojë?*

Nga të gjitha skenat brenda dhe jashtë vendit ajo që më ka bërë përshtypje më shumë ka qenë përkrahja e publikut, i cili mësonte shumë shpejt këngët e mia dhe i këndonim së bashku. Në fakt, kjo kishte edhe lodhjen e vet, sepse shpesh mbetesha pa gjumë. Por gjithmonë e kam ndier veten mirë. Kam pasur edhe nga pak frikë, sepse më mungonte përvoja si këngëtare, por fansat e mi me përkrahjen e tyre më kanë motivuar të tejkaloj këtë sfidë. 

*A ke menduar të bashkohesh me ndonjë grup tjetër'*

Jo, do të vazhdoj si solo-këngëtare. 

*Mendon se kështu do të jesh më e suksesshme?*

Kam pak frikë, por tani kam krijuar një marrëdhënie me publikun, me fansat, të cilët më njohin, prandaj besoj se do më pranojnë si solo-këngëtare dhe nuk do të më mungojë përkrahja e tyre, sidomos në këtë kohë kur më nevojitet edhe më shumë. Këngën e parë e kam përfunduar dhe jam duke punuar rreth videoklipit dhe albumit, që shpresoj të mund ta realizoj së shpejti. Por puna nuk varet vetëm nga unë, por edhe nga sponsorët, pastaj produksioni e gjëra tjera, që ndoshta do të më marrin kohë... Dëshira ime është që të mos vonoj shumë, sepse nuk dua ti mungoj publikut. Fillimisht po bashkëpunoj me kompozitorin Florent Boshnjaku, por gjatë realizimit të albumit bashkëpunimin mendoj ta zgjeroj. Do të këndoj në zhanrin pop, pop-rok, muzikë të lehtë dhe baladë. 

*A hyjnë në planet e tua festivalet?*

Natyrisht, synoj të marr pjesë edhe nëpër festivale. Ndonëse më pëlqen të këndoj live, do të marr pjesë edhe në festivalet që njihen si play-back, kryesisht ato që organizohen në Kosovë, por edhe Kënga magjike në Shqipëri. Synimi im kryesor është të marr pjesë në Festivalin e Këngës në RadioTelevizionin Shqiptar, që është festivali më prestigjioz mendoj. Do punoj intensivisht që të arrij të realizoj këtë ëndërr timen, e pse jo, të konkurroj në mënyrë të denjë. 

*Çfarë pretendon në të vërtetë të arrish në muzikë?*

Unë muzikën e kam profesion dhe nuk do të ndalem së punuari, derisa të arrij të jem vërtet këngëtare profesioniste. Pretendoj që të këndoj këngë që do ti rezistojnë kohës. 

*Po ato elementët e pakëndshëm që shoqërojnë botën e artit, intrigat, thashethemet, a do të jesh e zonja që ti përballosh?*

Është çudi mbase, por unë nuk ndiej zili ndaj askujt, sepse secili ka stilin dhe personalitetin e tij. Por, natyrisht do të kem kujdes që të mos lejoj të bëhem pre e zilisë apo intrigave, nëse do të ketë, kuptohet. Sa i përket thashethemeve, nuk më bezdisin fare, sepse ekzistojnë gjithkund. 

*Ke folur deri tani vetëm për muzikën. A do të të interesonte edhe ndonjë art tjetër?*

Nuk besoj se do të më shihni të merrem me ndonjë gjë tjetër, ndonëse dikur edhe aktrimi më tërhiqte tej mase. Ndoshta, tani që po e mendoj sërish, edhe mund të paraqitem në ndonjë rol... Por muzika është dhe do të mbetet primare për mua, dhe do ti përkushtohem gjithnjë shumë seriozisht.

----------


## Bl3ri

Prita u lodha gjer sa kalove,
Doren ta zgjata ti me shikoje,
Me mer me vete nisemi sot 
I embel je, je ti autostop !!!

Ecim te lutem ecim pak me shum
Te gjitha rruget bosh ti mos prit nga une
Boll u mundove por nuk guxove
S'afrohesh dot,zemer ecim kot

*Rreff :*

Ti me fal ti me fal jo mos prit kaq gjat
Ikim shpejt ikim larg ecim dite e nate
Pse nuk afron ti, jo sa te dua sot
Ty zemer ty te dua

Ti me fal ti me fal jo mos prit kaq gjat
Ikim shpejt ikim larg ecim dite e nate
Pse nuk afron ti, jo sa te dua sot
Ty zemer ty te dua

Prita u lodha gjer sa kalove,
Doren ta zgjata ti me shikoje,
Me mer me vete nisemi sot 
I embel je, je ti autostop !!!

Ecim te lutem ecim pak me shum
Te gjitha rruget bosh ti mos prit nga une
Boll u mundove por nuk guxove
S'afrohesh dot,zemer ecim kot

----------


## Rammstein_R

...si te tjerat kengetare ...me ta Qpiff...

----------


## Bl3ri

Me ke humbur tash,mori fund cdo gje per ne
nje deshire e kam,shko e kurre me mos u kthe
me ke humbur tash,se pranoj me asnje lutje
shume mekate ke,qe nuk lahen me nje puthje
Nuk eshte hera e pare qe te tjerat i shikon ne sy
nuk eshte hera e pare qe ket zemer e ke thy...

*Reff:*

Sdi a ka me keq
sdi a ka me zi
edhe pse te them ste dua
me flet perseri ?

----------


## Nexhibe

Per kaltrinen them qe eshte nje kengetare shume e mire ka ze te bukur dhe njashtu kendon bukur,edhe bukuria nuk i mungon

----------


## bl3nd

Me ne fund nje album

----------


## NESRINA

oj kaltrina je kengetarja me e mir nga te gjitha dhe as gje nuk te mungon

----------


## no name

_Nuk di me e mjel lopën Kaltrina Selimi(dhe Ryva Kajtazi) a? O ka me e mjel ene ka me kcy haha._ 

_(Video e inçizuar nga RTV21 për një spektakël televiziv për Vitin e Ri 2010)_

----------


## Hard_Style

....e fort  doket , amo rond nuk mundet me qu....

----------


## Flora82

Eshtê  kengtare  e  mire  ,me  nje  fjal  ja  vlen  me  ndigju  ja  vlen  me  shiku .

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Duket natyrale,ka trup terheqes, ze te bukur dhe kenge te mira.Por eshte shume e hapur e gjalle dhe engjellore saqe nuk mund te mos e duash.*

----------


## shigjeta

*Ditelindja*

Harroj kur dal nga shtepia
telefonin nuk e kam
ndonjehere harroj dhe veten
ndonjehere s'e di kush jam

Harroj emra dhe mbiemra
çdo dite dhe me shume po ndjehem bosh
harroj gjithçka zemra ime
po nuk harroj, ditelindjen ke sot

Ref
Gezuar ditelindjen zemra ime
shpirti im po te uron
e di nuk mund te jem prane teje
sa here kur ti feston

Pa mua, pa mua, pa mua ti
Pa mua, pa mua, pa mua ti

Harroj gjithçka per veten
harroj nese ekzistoj
kete dite s'e kam harruar
dhe çdo vit te jete njesoj

Trendafil une kam ne duar
nje vend bosh per ty ne tavoline
e me vetmine bej gezuar
dhe njeqind here per dashurine

----------


## Dar_di

*Surprizat e Kaltrina Selimit* 



Është një nga ato këngëtare që të bën për vete menjëherë jo vetëm prej pamjes engjëllore, por edhe për zërin e veçantë dhe të ëmbël. Tash kur konkurrenca qaset të shohë veten të shndërruar në një fushëbetejë të ashpër, gjithherë e më e vështirë rreket përballja edhe për të. Në këtë “kacafytje” vlerash artistike, Kaltrina, këto ditë ka sjellë në tregun muzikor videoklipin e këngës “Hot”.

_Intervistoi: Gazmend Kajtazi_

Ka kohë që ka magjepsur publikun. Ajo bënte pjesë në grupin ‘Hana Band’, pas sukseseve të njëpasnjëshme me këngët e saj të kthyera tashmë në hite ‘Ende të dua’, ‘Problem shumë serioz’, ‘Paradox‘, ‘Sonte n'orën 12:00’, etj., Kaltrina filloi karrierën e saj si soliste. Mjafton të kujtojmë klipet e këngëve si ‘Më ke humbur’, ‘Harromë’, ‘Hajt’, ‘Ti më fal’, ‘Ditëlindja’ , etj, për të sjellë në kujtesë këngëtaren, e cila në çdo klip sjell krahas të tjerave edhe fabula mjaft interesante.

_Kaltrina, na tregoni pak për fëmijërinë tuaj, si ka kaluar ajo, e kishit menduar se një ditë do të ishit kaq e njohur?_
Gjatë viteve kam ndryshuar, kam pasur faza që kam qenë shumë e qetë dhe e kundërta, kur kam qenë edhe problematike, më e gjallë dhe e prirë për sherre, por gjithmonë shumë e lidhur me familjen dhe shumë e shoqërueshme...Nuk e kam menduar që ndonjëherë do arrijë këtu ku jam sot, nuk e kam imagjinuar dot se do këndoj, kam menduar se gjithë jetën do ta dua muzikën, porse kjo do mbetet vetëm një ëndërr e imja.

_Çfarë ka ndryshuar tek Kaltrina që nga ajo kohë?_
Përveç arritjeve në karrierë, nuk ka ndryshuar asgjë.

_Shpesh, këngëtarët bëhen të famshëm me një hit të momentit dhe duket sikur i ndjek suksesi. Kaltrinën, cila këngë e bëri të njohur?_
Kjo ka ndodh dhe tek unë ose thënë më saktë, tek ne, sepse pikërisht me këngën e parë që e kemi realizuar me grupin ‘Hana’, jemi bërë të njohur. Dhe, këtë këngë, ende e pëlqej. Menjëherë pas editimit të klipit, kemi startuar me mbrëmje të njëpasnjëshme duke pasur. njëkohësisht edhe suksese meritore.

_Sapo keni publikuar këngën “Hot”, një videoklip, që është xhiruar në bregdetin e Vlorës. Na flisni diçka për të?_
Këto ditë kam edituar këtë këngë dhe më gëzon fakti që ka një sukses shumë të madh. Kënga, mendoj, është shumë e qëlluar, është mjaft verore. Bashkëpunëtorët e kësaj kënge janë Don Arbas, i cili ka komponuar dhe orkestruar këngën dhe Mc Beka, si tekstshkrues.

_Pse pikërisht e keni titulluar këngën “Hot”?_
Titulli zakonisht i është vënë pasi ka përfunduar komplet teksti dhe, duke e vlerësuar që kjo fjalë përbën thelbin e tematikës, e titulluam, ‘Hot’.

_Pas kësaj kënge, cila do të jetë befasia e radhës e Kaltrinës?_
Me të vërtet, do të jetë një befasi, për të cilën nuk parapëlqej të flas, sepse dua që të mbetet surprizë për publikun

_Karakterizoheni nga një performancë dhe pamje e veçantë, çfarë të frymëzon për të qenë e tillë?_
Duke anashkaluar frymëzimin, jam Kaltrina, kjo që jam, dhe, asnjëherë nuk kam tentuar të dal nga vetja.

_Te cilësia është edhe sasia, kurse te sasia nuk është cilësia. Duket se ju i kushtoni shumë rëndësi cilësisë, kurse sasia vjen vet?_

_Tashmë keni krijuar stilin tuaj origjinal. A do t’i mbeteni besnik stilit dhe qëndrimit tuaj?_
Kjo është primare që të mos largohem nga stili im, sepse, nëse bëj diçka të tepërt, nuk ndjehem rehat. Nuk më pëlqen të dal nga vetja, çdo gjë që e bëj, e mendoj mirë.

_Kush fshihet pas sukseseve të Kaltrinës (pra, flasim për bashkëpunëtorët tuaj)._
Kam një rreth të ngushtë të bashkëpunëtorëve me të cilët punoj rregullisht pasi që gjithmonë jam shumë e kënaqur me punën e tyre. Kompozitorë janë: Florent Boshnjaku, Virusi, Flori Mumajesi dhe Don Arbas, ndërsa tekstrshkures: Mit’hat Sadiku, Beka, Arsim Bunjaku dhe Avni Qahili.
I kushtoj shumë rëndësi cilësisë, prandaj çdo këngë që e kam realizuar, iu kam përkushtuar maksimalisht. Kjo është edhe arsyeja, pse unë, nuk kam numër të madh të këngëve.

_Mendoni se suksesi është fat apo dhunti?_
Dhuntia është gjëja më e rëndësishme që na dhuron Zoti dhe besoj që e sjell edhe suksesin, porse ndonjëherë mund ta posedosh ndonjë dhunti, por po nuk pate fat, është e kotë.

_Një pyetje që është bërë gjithmonë por që realisht vlen të bëhet sërish: është ky treg kaotik që ushqen shijet e publikut, apo është publiku që kërkon të ketë këtë cilësi që i ofrohet?_
Është e vërtetë që tregu muzikor në vendin tonë për momentin është treg kaotik për arsye se janë përfshirë rryma të ndryshme të muzikës. Unë, mendoj se duhen të rregullohen shumë gjëra që të vihen në vendin e vet. Gjithashtu, mendoj se nuk është vetëm publiku fajtor që kërkon këtë cilësi muzikore. Një pjesë të fajit e kanë këngëtarët dhe disa krijues të muzikës të cilët servojnë antivlera në treg, kur dihet që ne duhet të stimulojmë dhe të ndikojmë në shijet e dëgjuesve duke u ofruar atyre muzikë sa më cilësore.

_Si është klima mes këngëtareve, kryesisht atyre femra. Ka bërryla, dhe këta bazohen më shumë te talenti apo pamja e jashtme?
_ Mua më takon të flasë më pak për këtë çështje, mirëpo, pasi më bëtë këtë pyetje, mund të them se, në rrethin ku unë veproj, mbizotëron kryesisht një atmosferë e mirë kolegjiale dhe miqësore.



_Ndryshe nga moshataret tuaja, punoni tash sa vite. A ju dhimbset ndonjëherë që keni lëshuar një pjesë të mirë të fëmijërisë dhe të adoleshencës dhe përnjëherë keni hyrë në botën e të rriturve?_
Një pyetje shumë me vend që më riktheu në rininë e hershme dhe më bëri të mendohem...!? Muzika më ka privuar nga shumë gjëra, nuk kam mundur të bëj me një jetë siç bëjnë moshatarët e mi në adoleshencë, por nga vështrimi tjetër, muzika, njëkohësisht, më ka sjellë shumë gjëra të veçanta.
_
Cila është gjëja me e bukur me të cilën jeni përballur këto ditë?_
Janë komplimentet e shumta që i marr për këngën dhe kripin.

_Dimë që Kaltrina është e fejuar, na trego pak për djalin që ke në krah, çfarë profesioni ka ai?_
E kam thënë edhe në intervista të tjera që i fejuari im është Dritoni, prej shumë vitesh jeton në Londër. Momentalisht menaxhon një restaurant dhe është kontabilist i diplomuar.
_
Çfarë ka të veçantë ai djalë që është me ty?_
Përderisa është me mua, mendoj, që është më i veçanti nga meshkujt e tjerë. Vlerësoj shumë gjëra tek ai, ndër të tjera respektin dhe kujdesin që ka ndaj meje.
_



Po dasma juaj kur të bëhet si do të jetë?_
Nuk e di, nuk kemi menduar për detajet.

_Grindeni shpesh, dhe mund të na tregosh për çfarë jeni grindur herën e fundit?_
Zënkat tona janë të rralla, por edhe kur zihemi gjithmonë bëhet fjalë për imtësia.

_Një karrierë artisteje, sa kohë të lë për jetën private?_
Dihet që ne artistët kemi me pak kohë për jetë private, mirëpo unë maksimalisht i jap rëndësi dhe i lë vetes hapësirë për ta shijuar.

_Stina e verës, do të është një periudhë pune apo relaksi për ju. Çfarë planesh keni?_
Të dyja njëkohësisht. Punë, por një periudhë do ta shfrytëzoj edhe për relaks.

Më poshtë videoklipi i këngës "Hot":




_Telegrafi_

----------

